# 50W HID



## johnr (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello All

New member and I have a question. I have just installed an apexcone 50w hid on my motorcycle. On inspection the bulb has a what looks like a burn mark across the glass about 2mm long and abou .25mm deep does this mean the bulb will burn out quickly ?

Also the bulb is a single filament dipped H4 where would I obtain another in the UK. I think its made by xtec

Thanks

Johnr


----------



## Led-Ed (Sep 15, 2006)

If it is an HID there shouldn't be a filament.
In a metal halide HID there are salts in it that will solidify when the bulb is off and vaporize when the bulb is on.This is normal,nothing to worry about.


----------



## jtice (Sep 15, 2006)

If the ball part in the middle of the bulb, is turning brownish/red/tan at the bottom,
that is perfectly normal, as Led-Ed said.


----------



## johnr (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thanks for that, but being a newby I have another question. The ballast seems to be rated at 35w but the lead goes to a second box (small black one) then to the bulb. I bought it as a 50w HID question is can you run a 50w bulb off a 35 w ballast igniter thingy ?


----------



## jtice (Sep 15, 2006)

The second box may be the igniter.
Some ballasts have the igniter built in, some have it seperate.


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 15, 2006)

It is my understanding that a 35W ballast can not drive an HID bulb to 50W.

A 50W ballast can drive a 35W bulb to 50W at the expense bulb lifespan..

Some bulbs like the Philips DL50 were specifically designed to run at 50W, others like the D2S were not.


----------



## johnr (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Shortarc

This post seems to have move ! ah well.

I`m a bit dim in this area (pardon the pun) but what would happen if you tried to run a 50w hid off a 35w ballast thingy. Its just that I am confused as the silver box that was supplied with the 50w bulb says 35w on it ???

I have e mailed apexcone and they said that it must be the wrong sticker on the box.........


----------



## XeRay (Sep 15, 2006)

johnr said:


> Hi Shortarc
> 
> This post seems to have move ! ah well.
> 
> ...


 
Do you have access to a power supply with voltage and amps displayed. If you do, run it till it warms up maybe 1 minute. Once the amps have settled down, "steady state". Report the exact voltage and amps and I will tell you then if it could be a 50 watts ballast. 50 watts will draw about 50% more than 35 watt.


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree...Watts=Volts*Amps, so you can meter it and calculate.


----------



## Starflex (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello!
I'm an italian new member (sorry for my bad english!  )..and I have some question about Philips DL50 bulbs.
First of all, I can use this bulb with a "standard" Hella Gen III Ballast (5DV 007 760-47)?
I'm using it with a standard D2S bulb, but I'm interested to use witha 50w bulb...
The problem is that I think the ballast can't give 50W (@ about 85V) without overheating...can you confirm that? There is anyone that had used, for a long time, a standard ballast with a 50W bulb without problems?
Moreover, there are other manufacturers (GE, Sylvania-Osram, Narva) that produces this bulb (DL50)?
Thank you a lot!


----------



## XeRay (Sep 17, 2006)

Starflex said:


> Hello!
> I'm an italian new member (sorry for my bad english!  )..and I have some question about Philips DL50 bulbs.
> First of all, I can use this bulb with a "standard" Hella Gen III Ballast (5DV 007 760-47)?
> I'm using it with a standard D2S bulb, but I'm interested to use witha 50w bulb...
> ...


 
Must have 50 watt ballast to provide 50 watts to the bulb. The 50 watt bulb will not make a difference without the proper ballast. Only Philips currently makes the 50 watt bulbs.


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 18, 2006)

johnr said:


> Hi Shortarc
> 
> This post seems to have move ! ah well.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like they're jerking you around to me. I'd just send it back and make sure I got one with the proper *sticker*.


----------



## Starflex (Sep 18, 2006)

XeRay said:


> Must have 50 watt ballast to provide 50 watts to the bulb. The 50 watt bulb will not make a difference without the proper ballast. Only Philips currently makes the 50 watt bulbs.



Ok, thank you a lot! 

The seller said that I can mount DL50 in the same ballast of the D2S bulb with great results...:thumbsdow

Well...where I can find this Philips Ballast, working @ 12v (automotive use)?

Thank you!


----------



## Starflex (Sep 18, 2006)

Starflex said:


> Ok, thank you a lot!
> 
> Well...where I can find this Philips Ballast, working @ 12v (automotive use)?
> 
> Thank you!



Uhmm...sorry, Philips or other manufactureers ballast! 
Do you have a link, for example?


----------



## XeRay (Sep 18, 2006)

Starflex said:


> Ok, thank you a lot!
> 
> The seller said that I can mount DL50 in the same ballast of the D2S bulb with great results...:thumbsdow Well...where I can find this Philips Ballast, working @ 12v (automotive use)?


 
You could use DL-50 but would be under-driven, but with 35 watt ballast, no benefit over standard bulb, it would work though.

What do you want, 35 watt ballast, or other? What bulb do you want to use?


----------



## Starflex (Sep 18, 2006)

XeRay said:


> What do you want, 35 watt ballast, or other? What bulb do you want to use?



Well.. I want use the DL50 bulb with the proper ballast (so, with a ballast that can drive it with an output of 50 watt). The ballast MUST work with 12v (with a car battery..)
Thank you!


----------



## XeRay (Sep 18, 2006)

Starflex said:


> Well.. I want use the DL50 bulb with the proper ballast (so, with a ballast that can drive it with an output of 50 watt). The ballast MUST work with 12v (with a car battery..)
> Thank you!


 
What is your application? How many 50 watt ballasts do you want? 12 VDC is no problem.


----------



## Starflex (Sep 18, 2006)

Uhmm.. I want mount it a motorcycle, and now I need only a ballast.
Probably in future -if I found some money, I'm only a student at this time!- I'll need some ballast (12 volt).
Of course, ballast and igniter (if the igniter is separate).
..why your question? Do you have one of these ballast?


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 18, 2006)

Starflex, I am sure XeRay has something “up his sleeve”.  

This could also be an option for you: http://www.aelight.com/ballasts/eb035_50G01.htm

Good luck.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 18, 2006)

Starflex said:


> Uhmm.. I want mount it a motorcycle, and now I need only a ballast.
> Probably in future -if I found some money, I'm only a student at this time!- I'll need some ballast (12 volt).
> Of course, ballast and igniter (if the igniter is separate).
> ..why your question? Do you have one of these ballast?


 
I sent you a private message, you will find a link to find it on the upper right corner of this page.


----------



## johnr (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Lazercrazy

The bulb is drawing more power vxa=w than the 35w ballast I used to have.

Seems to be ok at the moment, does it mean that if I put another sticker on it will produce more power .......... thought not !

However another problem. I contacted the supplier as the beam produced by the xtec bulb ?? gives a lot of glare. I asked if I could put a projector headlight thingy in....... Oh no you can`t do that errrr I thought you could 

Any advice would be appreciated.

I will post a pic of the bulb shortly to see if someone can identify it.... what a superb forum this is

Johnl


----------



## Starflex (Sep 19, 2006)

johnr said:


> However another problem. I contacted the supplier as the beam produced by the xtec bulb ?? gives a lot of glare. I asked if I could put a projector headlight thingy in....... Oh no you can`t do that errrr I thought you could
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Johnl



What kit (H1, H7) and what car?Do you have some photos of the bulb that you are using and of the car light?


----------



## LED61 (Sep 19, 2006)

To all those interested, there is a specialty forum for this question at:


http://faqlight.carpassion.info/forum/


I have been a user of this forum for years and there is a lot of knowledgeable folks that can help with the most complex issues there.


----------



## johnr (Sep 19, 2006)

I can`t see to post any pics "you may not post attachments" how do I turn this feature on..


----------



## XeRay (Sep 19, 2006)

johnr said:


> Hi Lazercrazy
> The bulb is drawing more power vxa=w than the 35w ballast I used to have.


 
Typically a 35 watt ballast will require 40-43 total watts at 12 to 14 VDC.

A 50 watt ballast should be closer to 60 watts total draw.


----------



## johnr (Sep 19, 2006)

hid 

I am not sure what type of bulb it is anyone identify /

Thanks


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 19, 2006)

Just trying to help, no need to be a smartass about it.



johnr said:


> Hi Lazercrazy
> 
> The bulb is drawing more power vxa=w than the 35w ballast I used to have.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnr (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Lazercrazy

The comments not aimed at you at all and I appreciate your help. It was aimed at the supplier of the ballast and bulb. I get the impression that all they would do is put another sticker on it, Its me that feels like the idiot on this one by buying it. Yep I do feel like I am being messed about by the supplier and apexcone. No offence was meant and if one was taken I would like to offer my sincere apologies.

Story so far

Well I`ve had the ammeter on it and got some very odd results.

First I connected a 5amp meter to the power supply to the ballast, it went off the scale. The bulb was a genuine 35w hid 

Then connected a 10amp meter and this indicated 7.5 amps after about a minute and showed about 11.47 volts.

I then connected the 50w as indicated bulb. It wouldn`t start up and just flickered. I then connected the power feed back to the ballast and the bulb started up. However the wiring is warm and I am concerned about this. The inline fuse is 20amp. I have to point out that I am no electrical expert at all, so please bear with me. I have redone the test after allowing the system to warm up and engine running, using the 50w bulb. Voltage showed at 13.1 volts and about 7.8 amps

Johnr


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 20, 2006)

Power = volts x amps so 102.18 watts being drawn. I'm not sure what conclusion to draw from that except you've probably got a 50 watt ballast that is about 50% effecient.


----------



## johnr (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi matrixshaman

what sort of efficiency would you normally expect ?


----------



## Starflex (Sep 20, 2006)

johnr said:


> Hi matrixshaman
> 
> what sort of efficiency would you normally expect ?



I think, at least 80%....


----------

